# $Almonds$



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A water trojan....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/almonds-get-roasted-in-debate-over-california-water-use-NAA-associated-press/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They have a real dilemma facing them, watermelons are another water hungry crop......ours are loving it right now with 7 days in a row of precept......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Wonder how pistachios will fare? If I remember correctly all our domestic pistachios are grown in a specific area in California.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Also grown in Southern New Mexico near the White Sands Missile Range.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It will be interesting what the future will being them. Saw a snippet last week interviewing a nut farmer. Saying how this is different than lettuce, tomato, etc. Big longtime investment.

Maybe they should think of that prior to growing in a desert?


----------

